# Mizuno-san on the differences between MY10 and MY11



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mizuno banging on about his achievements 

Interesting here that the MY10 and MY11 when they both launch look very similar.....MY11 obviously faster but considering how much more aggressive the launch is and the fact its packing more bhp it doesn't really do it justice....

Disclaimer: if its a repost, go flame yourself!:flame: its quicker to stick it up again than search....

Best 2012 Nissan GT-R review


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Excellent watch, thank you!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

personally I have nothing against the 2011 model but if I buy a 58 or 59 model at 42,000 pounds max. and spend 28K~50K on tuning how far will I be? faster than 11 model or not?

how far can I tune a car for 50K?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MY11 would be a dot in your rear view mirror!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

If we're completely honest, for the average driver amongst us, we will not notice the difference between the 2 cars. It is 2.5 seconds quicker on a 7min 25sec track. Granted 2.5secs is a lot for an "upgraded" model, but for me anyway, I doubt I will ever feel the difference.

Don't get me wrong, I want the MY11, but thats all in my head, I dont want it 'cos I will feel the difference.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Dr Forinor said:


> If we're completely honest, for the average driver amongst us, we will not notice the difference between the 2 cars. It is 2.5 seconds quicker on a 7min 25sec track. Granted 2.5secs is a lot for an "upgraded" model, but for me anyway, I doubt I will ever feel the difference.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want the MY11, but thats all in my head, I dont want it 'cos I will feel the difference.


If you're talking stock to stock, of course you'd notice the difference! The MY11 is MUCH faster in a straight line. But the Nurburgring is not about power, hence only the incremental improvement, but make no mistake, a blindfolded monkey could tell the difference between the MY11 and previous versions.

Steering (which is the most important single element to me) is noticeably more feelsome too.
I've written a review (copied over from Auto-Journals.com) on this very site: GTR - Owners Club

However, once you get into tuning, then it's a far tougher choice. Unfortunately, it appears that turbos and gearbox are identical, hence not offering a much better platform to tune from. 
For some, it will still be worth it for the better handling. For me, alas, it is a reach too far financially...


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Well that's me corrected then, fair enough. Thanks for the input. I must admit, I would like the steering to be more "touchy feely".


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link-personally i think, stock for stock, the MY11 is signicantly better all round.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> If you're talking stock to stock, of course you'd notice the difference! The MY11 is MUCH faster in a straight line. But the Nurburgring is not about power, hence only the incremental improvement,
> ...


The nurburgring is not all about power. its cornering speed + power + good driving skills + good grip etc. not only straight line speed!

+5 for david.yu


----------

